# The Easter Pit Bull



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Many people have heard of the Easter Bunny, who hands out candy and toys to children. Most people however have never heard of the wonderful Easter Pit Bull. There are many out there in the world, and one happened to land in my home. The Easter Pit Bull is a tad bit more accident prone then the Easter Bunny, this one decided that at midnight last night to rip off a toenail as he went outside for one last potty break. Instead of handing out candy to children the Easter Pit Bull hands out kisses to all the children to make them all giggle with excitement.

Without further ado, The Easter Pit Bull!!!!


"I know this was for keeping you up until 2am last night with my foot, but isn't this some type of abuse?"


"No I will NOT smile!"


"I think my sock is sexy"


"Oh NO! My Egg of kisses ran away!!!"


"I refuse to look at that camera"


This was a surprise photo. I LOVE IT!


More to come...


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope the Easter Pit Bull comes here--I am sick of that old Easter BUNNY! LOL


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

After the Easter Pit Bull went home, Nubs decided to come back out and play with his tug rope wanna-be Spring Pole. He normally isn't to into it, but man he was into it today!

"I'm gonna get it!"


"RAR!"


"What do ya want lady?"


Shake shake shake




"Maybe if I pull it harder, it will come down!"


"I need a better grip!"






Two more


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

That is the grumpiest Easter Pit Bull I have ever seen. Lol, very cute though!I love the picture where he has his foot in the air showing off his sock.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nubs has discovered a new talent, hovering! Take a look as I caught it on camera!


Here is a closer look:


What a goof ball! He's lucky he is so cute and fun. I'm tired of all of his accident proneness. I swear he's worse then I am!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, the Easter Pit Bull, Nubs, AND a hovercraft? I need a dog like that! LOL What a cutie!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He looks so utterly humiliated! Poor Nubs, if you feel like your home is too abusive, you can live with me for a bit.

by the way, I may have missed it but what happened to his foot?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Hahaha! He looks like such a goof.. I love it!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, he looks so SAD in the first couple of photos!! Poor doggie.. being tortured and harassed into wearing girly bunny ears... LOL


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> He looks so utterly humiliated! Poor Nubs, if you feel like your home is too abusive, you can live with me for a bit.
> 
> by the way, I may have missed it but what happened to his foot?


Many people have heard of the Easter Bunny, who hands out candy and toys to children. Most people however have never heard of the wonderful Easter Pit Bull. There are many out there in the world, and one happened to land in my home. *The Easter Pit Bull is a tad bit more accident prone then the Easter Bunny, this one decided that at midnight last night to rip off a toenail as he went outside for one last potty break.* Instead of handing out candy to children the Easter Pit Bull hands out kisses to all the children to make them all giggle with excitement.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I LOVE Nubs! He is so expressive <3 I would love to give him a big hug!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Something tells me Nubs would make an awful Easter Bunny because he couldn't resist giving people kisses when he drops off their Easter goodies 

Hope his paw is OK!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

K9companions said:


> That is the grumpiest Easter Pit Bull I have ever seen. Lol, very cute though!I love the picture where he has his foot in the air showing off his sock.


He was NOT happy with the ears AND the sock. One or the other, but not both. Poor thing lol



Jod-dog said:


> Wow, the Easter Pit Bull, Nubs, AND a hovercraft? I need a dog like that! LOL What a cutie!


Thanks. He's really a multitasking dog  You should look up my photos of around Christmas time of the "Reinbull" that came to visit 



CoverTune said:


> Hahaha! He looks like such a goof.. I love it!


He really is a goof. He's a clown that loves to make people laugh.



lucidity said:


> Haha, he looks so SAD in the first couple of photos!! Poor doggie.. being tortured and harassed into wearing girly bunny ears... LOL


LOL! Well I had an option, the blue ears or pink ears. Figured the blue ears were a bit less girly then the pink ones.



ioreks_mom said:


> I LOVE Nubs! He is so expressive <3 I would love to give him a big hug!


lol. If you ever want to give him a hug, just note you must be ok with being knocked on your butt and covered in kisses. It's a must for him.



MissMutt said:


> Something tells me Nubs would make an awful Easter Bunny because he couldn't resist giving people kisses when he drops off their Easter goodies
> 
> Hope his paw is OK!


Who could resist Nutter Butter kisses?!?!? I know I can't.

His paw is much better today. Very little bleeding. I figure on Saturday he'll be able to be done with having the sock on. We did a lot of biking and jogging today and it didn't seem to have any issues at all. I just hope this is the last "accident" for a while.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> lol. If you ever want to give him a hug, just note you must be ok with being knocked on your butt and covered in kisses. It's a must for him.


I could handle that!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

MY NUBS FIX !!!! ... yea he doesnt look very happy haha .... but i still wanna squoosh his face lots ....and i LOVE LOVE LOVVVVVVVEEE the nose and flower picture


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

That 'refusing to look at the camera' pic may be the most indignant look I have ever seen on a dogs face. That poor dog will be haunted by that picture when he gets to high school! 

I also really like that flower picture. It's just a great gentle picture.

Very expressive dog. I love it.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i just figured it out ... i think he was taking out his anger and frustration of the bunny ears on his wanna be spring pole


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I say we retire that silly ole' bunny, & crown Nubs as the new Easter Bull  LOL...I LOVED the pics, &, seeing his big smoochy nose next to that flower? ~priceless~


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww, the Easter Pit Bull is an adorable little grump! I wish we had a local Easter Pit Bull.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I <3 the easter pit bull! I wish he would show up at my house on easter morning with lots of kisses  As it is I'll be waking up to an Easter Boxermutt giving her easter wet willies 


Hope the Nubster's poor foot gets better soon!


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

I love it!  Great pictures.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> "No I will NOT smile!"


ROFL!!!!! Reminds me of this:










Wrong holiday, Nubs!!!!!  

Love all the pics!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

nekomi said:


> ROFL!!!!! Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!! As soon as I saw the first pic I thought, "I've seen this somewhere before...." Hahahaha 

Those pics are amazing, though! I love pics/videos of Nubs


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

His pink nose next to that flower is so kissable. That is the best picture of the lot...although I am rather partial to grumpy dogs.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I want the Easter Pit Bull to bring me an Easter basket -- enough of the stoopid rabbits!

I would make one of those pics my Easter card - so adorable!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

OH my gosh...I'm dying over here....Nubs is too funnnnnnyyyyy!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Funny and cute pics DM! Not sure if i like the antlers better or the ears? The nail thing must of hurt Hope he is better now!


----------

